# Disable touch screen features?



## random1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is there anyway to tell windows 8, "I'm not using a touch screen so stop telling me to tap things via messages"? I'm using a desktop.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

2 possiblities, i've seen both of these work

first
Go to Control Panel, then Hardware and Sounds.Select* Pen and Touch* and go to the* Touch* tab.
At the top is "Use your finger as an input device." Uncheck it.
Click* Apply* and then *OK*.

Second,


Press the Windows logo key + X.
Select *Device Manager* from the list.
Click the little arrow next to Human Interface Devices to expand the list.
Click the touch screen driver (in my case, NextWindow Voltron Touch Screen).
Right-click, and select *Disable* from the list.
Click *Yes* on the dialog box that asks if you are sure you want to disable the touch screen driver.
Give them both a try


----------

